# 12.8lbs of power!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I picked up some new Zipp yesterday man these badboys are sweeeeet, 1175g with extenders. Tires came in at 214/5 and the rest is history as they say! You may notice the dimples and lack of inlaid logos  pays to have friends sometimes! More pictures later!










Tastey

















K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

K,

What did you use for chain, cassette and tires?

Juan


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Dang forgot! Tufo S Lite 215's, KCNC 11/23, and a KMC 10XSL . Damn chain came in at 220g cut  keep your drilling up, I have a suprise too 

K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I may just show up on a unicycle!


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> I may just show up on a unicycle!


Made of quadruple butted unobtainium and liquid crystal nano buckeys, no doubt.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

rogger said:


> Made of quadruple butted unobtainium and liquid crystal nano buckeys, no doubt.


Thanks Rogger, now he knows what I have.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

That is awesome! Your bike is 0.74 the bike mine is! (Or there abouts). Question: Did you use Tufo's tape to attach the tires? How do you find the 215's to be? I've built a set of Am. Classic hubs w/ Ambrosio tubular rims (1300g and $220!) and need to get some tires, been looking at Tufo 215s, or Conti Sprinters. Both are about the same money, Tufo's are lighter, but dang they get dogged on for "rolling resistance". So what's the story? I'm invisioning the bike only coasting like 10 feet with them based on what I've read at weightweenies.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Baaaaahh!!! Mine felt plenty fast and with the 303's run sooooo smooth. They get a thumbs up from me!

K


----------

